# How Do I Use A Laptop Cooler Properly?



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Should the winds generated by the fans be blowing towards the laptop or away from the laptop?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool pic...

But doesnt the laptop fan found under the laptop?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you asking about a laptop cooling pad or the fans that are built into the laptop?


----------



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fans built inside the laptop blow outside (away from the laptop), right?

If I setup the cooling fan(laptop cooler) to blow winds towards the laptop wont it contradict the flow of air made by the fan inside the laptop?


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

Most laptop built in fan disperse hot air out through the back, you can confirm your laptop on where is disperse hot air by looking for the air vent. Adding the cooling pad serves to increase air flow beneath the laptop. 

Depending on where and how many fan the laptop cooler has, the blown air will flow differently. Hard to say, but the point is the laptop cooler increases air flow to a large surface area thereby increasing heat sink surface just like how a CPU heatsink works


----------



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

So...the correct way in using a latop to cooler is to adjust the cooling fans to blow win towards the laptop?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You shouldn't have to make any adjustments. Leave the internal fans alone and attach the cooling pad to the bottom of the laptop. It will only attach one way.


----------



## Lerrd (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, check out the below link to Adjust your Laptop Fan Speed. 
If you are unable to control the fan speed on your laptop, you can keep your laptop cool by using a portable laptop cooler. You can place your laptop on top of it while in use. It helps cool down the temperature of your laptop's CPU. 

Read more: How to Adjust Laptop Fan Speed | eHow.co.uk


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

my dell laptop sucks air in from the bottom and blows it out the rear. So putting a laptop cooler that blows air upwards at the bottom of the laptop blows cool air into the hole where the laptop fan is. This helps keep the laptop cooler by increasing the air flow. now if you had a cooler pad that sucked air downward, unless your laptop takes in air from the sides and blows it out through the bottom, a cooler like this will restrict air.
My netbook on the other had i have no idea, i think it takes air in from the keyboard area and from a few vent holes in the bottom, but a cooler pad that blows air up helps by blowing air in the ram/hdd/graphic/cpu etc slot and creates a movement of air.

How do your laptop direct it's air flow, will determined which cooler to use.


----------

